# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos von der D23



## Darkmoon76 (25. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos von der D23* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos von der D23*


----------



## Moriendor (25. August 2019)

> Wir hören Obi-Wans Stimme, der von 1.000 Generationen an Jedi-Rittern spricht



Hmm... also im Original heißt es...



> Following a striking montage of scenes clipped for the other saga films, the unmistakable voice of Mark Hamill could be heard over the striking new scenes. “We’ve passed on all we know. A thousand generations live in you now. But this is your fight.”



Mark Hamill -> Luke Skywalker, nicht Obi.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. August 2019)

Moriendor schrieb:


> Mark Hamill -> Luke Skywalker, nicht Obi.


Die kann man schon mal verwechseln ...


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2019)

Das Video dazu ist jetzt Online

Holy Moly 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n1T3HxHd7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich bedeutet das, dass Star Wars endlich in eine Richtung geht, die mir gefällt.

DarkRey for the glory of the empire!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Holy Moly


Viel Nostalgieszenen, aber davon ab läßt mich der Rest recht kalt.
Der Großaufmarsch verheißt eingies, abber da bin ich noch skeptisch ob das nicht mehr Schein als sein ist und mit nem "Fingerschnippen" erledigt wird.

Das Klapplichtschwert ist imo noch lächerlicher als das mit "Klingenbrecher", als nächstes kommt dann ein Laser Nunchaku ?

Mal gucken ob ein späterer Trailer mich mehr reizen kann.


----------

